# Taking the plunge!!



## JoolzB (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok - so after many discussions, deliberations and "what ifs" we have finally taken the decision to move over to Cyprus next year. My husband is a Cypriot and has family there who we visit often. 

His job is UK based but he works from home and can continue to do this from Cyprus so we are ok on that front. I will be retiring (yay!!!).

We have decided to sell our UK house and bank the capital. We will rent in Cyprus for approximately a year to ensure we are absolutely sure before we buy.

We are hoping to move over at the beginning of July 2016 so are trying to put together a list of "things to do"

My questions (you knew there would be questions right?) are :

Should we try to arrange a rental before we get over there or stay with family for a few weeks whilst we sort that out?

Do we need to register in Cyprus before we get there or can we do all the paperwork whilst we are there?

We want to take our landrover with us - we have heard on this site that we can ship it over and not get involved with huge duty fees - is this still the case?

how long does it take to ship over your furniture and is it easy to arrange storage if we haven't managed to find an unfurnished house?

I'm sure I'll think of a hundred more things that you've all been asked a thousand times before but I'll be extremely grateful for any answers you have and any advice you can offer.

Many thanks in advance

Julie 

I'm getting a bit excited:wave:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

JoolzB said:


> Ok - so after many discussions, deliberations and "what ifs" we have finally taken the decision to move over to Cyprus next year. My husband is a Cypriot and has family there who we visit often.
> 
> His job is UK based but he works from home and can continue to do this from Cyprus so we are ok on that front. I will be retiring (yay!!!).
> 
> ...


Hi

1. I would wait until I come here, if you can stay with family. July is in middle of tourist season and not so much available. Can you stay with family a while, the offers will be many more and better.

2. All paperwork should be done when you are here, the application should be done within 90 days. Depending on if your other half is Cypriot citizen or other EU country, the paperwork is very different. Unfortunately it is easier not to be Cypriot. Crazy but true.

3. The car can be shipped without excise duty if you have owned and insured it more then 6 months

You can find storage room here if you have not got a place to live when they arrive. Many use Peter Morton for moving and storage

Hope this help you
Anders


----------



## JoolzB (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank Anders - thats a great help.

Hubby is Cypriot but born in UK so hopefully it will be an easy process. Most of his family still live in Cyprus so we should be ok for at least a month or two if we need it.

Julie


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

JoolzB said:


> Thank Anders - thats a great help.
> 
> Hubby is Cypriot but born in UK so hopefully it will be an easy process. Most of his family still live in Cyprus so we should be ok for at least a month or two if we need it.
> 
> Julie


What passport do he have? Cypriot or UK?

If UK it is very straightforward


----------



## JoolzB (Apr 2, 2015)

It's a UK passport 😀


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Do look in the search facility on this site. David and Letitia shipped all there furniture and vehicle over and gave a full report on what they did and how to go about it.

Here it is.

Having just completed the process today, I thought it may be useful to post the procedure for importing and registering a car from UK to Cyprus for those considering it. I have to say that every interaction I had with Cypriot officialdom was nothing short of extremely polite and helpful. I cannot relate to many expats who complain of the Cypriot attitudes, and suspect that this may be a reflection of the attitude given by the expat in the first place. Remember, for example, that when dealing with the Cypriot Civil Service, that you need to show respect by the way you dress ie shorts and flip flops are not de rigueur in Govt offices!

When our removals survey was done in the UK, we were told that our furniture would not fit into a 20ft container, so we either had to reduce our load, or hire a 40ft container. The 40ft container would also accommodate our car within it, and the difference in cost was around £1,500. We therefore chose to do this. We used Peter Morton as our Cyprus removals agent, and the container - with car inside - was delivered direct to our new home on 3 Nov 14.

However, before delivery, we were required to ensure that we had Cypriot car insurance. We decided to get this from Abbeygate Insurance. They accepted our Direct Line proof of no claims discount, and used the chassis number to issue the insurance certificate. We also had to personally clear customs at the port of entry (Limassol) with Peter Morton agents present. The paperwork needed by Customs was the Cypriot insurance certificate, UK Registration (V5), driving licence and passport. There was nothing to pay at this stage and the total time required here was around 30 mins. A C104 was issued allowing use of the car for 3 months before exercising one of 2 options:

A. Extend for another 3 months via customs & excise (new C104 issued).

B. Register the vehicle. This gives 2 further options - import as personal property with no duty to pay or pay import duty. If you import as personal property, you will still pay a minimum duty of €24.96 but cannot sell or otherwise dispose of your car until the proper import duty is paid.

To register the car:

1. Go to Dept of Transport (for Paphos, this is located in the industrial estate on the Polis/Mesogi Rd opposite the Sports Direct shop). You require your passport and UK Registration (V5). At DoT, you must first register at the front desk. You will require passport and address in Cyprus. They will issue a Driver Registration Number (you need this for all future dealings with the DoT). After issue of the Driver number, go past the reception desk to the last office on the right of the corridor. In this office, present your driver registration number (he can now find your record on his computer) and UK Registration (V5). He will capture all details and issue 2 copies of the emissions certificate. There is no payment at this stage. Total time required at DoT on this visit is around 20 mins.

2. Take all paperwork to the customs clearing agent, which is located in Ypolochagou Rd Paphos (right beside the Govt Buildings). They will issue more paperwork including a C1002 required by customs. There is a €52 fee levied by the customs agent including €2 for revenue stamps for the C1002. Total time required here is 20 mins.

3. Take all paperwork to customs and excise. This is located on the first floor of building E at Paphos Govt offices (opposite Bank of Cyprus) on Neofytou Nikolaidi Road in Paphos. They will retain one copy of the emissions certificate and levy the relevant import tax (for a car up to 120g emissions, the duty is the minimum payable - €24.96). Customs will then issue a C72 to certify that the relevant duty has been paid. Total time required here is 20 mins.

4. Take car for MoT at any authorised garage. They will use the engine/chassis number on the MoT certificate. Cost of MoT is €35 and time will be 45 mins to 1 hour.

5. Return to DoT with customs duty paid certificate (V72), UK Registration (V5), emissions certificate, proof of insurance, MoT certificate and 2 x Revenue Stamps for €1.71 each (available from the Post Office). For a saloon car, you will need to drive into the middle bay at the side of the DoT building where they will check engine/chassis number and all measurements against the UK Registration document (V5). They will then complete a form (note: if you are married, it is advisable to have the car registered in both names to save any problems should anything happen to one of you). Once complete, take all paperwork to the front reception desk. Here, you will be issued with your Cyprus Registration Document (cost is €150) and you have a choice of paying either 6 months or 1 year road tax. For a 120g emissions car, the 1 year road tax cost €70. Set aside around 1 hour for this visit to the DoT.

6. Take the Cyprus Registration document to an authorised Number Plate outlet. In Paphos, this is located on Leoforos Apostolou Pavlou (near the top of the hill of the Kato Paphos Rd). They will make and fit the number plate to your car. Cost €30. Time to set aside - around 15 mins.

7. Return to the insurance agent for issue of a new certificate with the Cyprus Reg No on it.

Simples!

PS. The quoted fee of a well known red tape company here for this was €200 which would not have negated any of the costs or procedures listed above.


----------



## JoolzB (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for that - that's perfect!


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

If your husband was born inUK then he must be British regardless of his parents nationality. This would also apply to those born in Cyprus, they are not Turkish or Greek but Cypriot!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

jarnot said:


> If your husband was born inUK then he must be British regardless of his parents nationality. This would also apply to those born in Cyprus, they are not Turkish or Greek but Cypriot!


Babies born by Swedish parents residing in Cyprus would be Swedish citizens, not Cypriot


----------



## JoolzB (Apr 2, 2015)

jarnot said:


> If your husband was born inUK then he must be British regardless of his parents nationality. This would also apply to those born in Cyprus, they are not Turkish or Greek but Cypriot!


Thanks - yes we both know that he is British and he holds a UK passport. However, just as if I was born in another country but my parents were both from the UK and all my family were in the UK I would still consider myself British and be proud of my heritage. My husband is proud to be British but equally proud to be a Greek Cypriot. We married in his family village and I am baptised Greek Orthodox.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Personally I would rent your UK property and rent property in Cyprus.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

"We have decided to sell our UK house and bank the capital. We will rent in Cyprus for approximately a year to ensure we are absolutely sure before we buy".

I wish I had a € for everyone I knew who sold everything in the UK and then found themselves falling out of love with Cyprus. Rent out your UK home until you are absolutely sure. This is especially relevant if you are not of Cypriot extraction yourself but your husband is. You may, in the future, find that you have completely changed your mind and if you have sold your UK home it will be too late.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

hiatusxenia said:


> "We have decided to sell our UK house and bank the capital. We will rent in Cyprus for approximately a year to ensure we are absolutely sure before we buy".
> 
> I wish I had a € for everyone I knew who sold everything in the UK and then found themselves falling out of love with Cyprus. Rent out your UK home until you are absolutely sure. This is especially relevant if you are not of Cypriot extraction yourself but your husband is. You may, in the future, find that you have completely changed your mind and if you have sold your UK home it will be too late.


I couldn't agree more. UK Property market is far more stable and predictable, income feom UK property in ANY area is likely to outstrip the cost of renting here (unless you move from a 2 bed terrace i Burnley to a 10 bed villa) but be realistic with what you rent.


----------

